# Cool Van shit



## CooperBoo (Aug 3, 2011)

Just got a 95 GMC Safari, tryin to gadget it out before possibly hittin the road with it if it doesnt get re-poed first. Any sweet ideas? The only thing I can think of is a CB Radio and maybe some cool lights.


----------



## CooperBoo (Aug 3, 2011)

...and a GPS with Sean Connery's voice giving me directions


----------



## hutchie (Aug 3, 2011)

if you stay on the road it may not get repoed lmfao. i wouldnt fill it full of expensive shit though, they do find it they will keep your stuff.


----------



## CooperBoo (Aug 3, 2011)

Aint no-body goin cross country to snatch a 1995 safari that i got from a shanky-dank used car dealer ship. Got a few more months of probation to finish, worried it might get repossessed before i speed off across the country with it.


----------



## hutchie (Aug 3, 2011)

ah, well good luck. you can always file bankruptcy and they only have 30 days to find it. unless you cant file.


----------



## CooperBoo (Aug 3, 2011)

appreciate it


----------



## Sen (Aug 3, 2011)

Look into registering a business, and sell the van to the business (if you can). Technically, you no longer own it, but the business owner is gracious enough to allow you to use it whenever you want. It's not that simple, but it's not much more difficult either. I'll insert the "results may vary, see lawyer for details" disclaimer, but a lot of info can be found on Google, including step-by-step instructions and all the necessary forms. (Google: "asset protection")


----------



## dprogram (Aug 3, 2011)

Could you "sell" it to a friend on paper only(?)...keep it yourself then you may not have to break probation and still be within your legal rights. If the vehicle no longer legally belongs to you then I'm pretty sure your friend can't be penalized for it.


----------



## hutchie (Aug 3, 2011)

Sen said:


> Look into registering a business, and sell the van to the business (if you can). Technically, you no longer own it, but the business owner is gracious enough to allow you to use it whenever you want. It's not that simple, but it's not much more difficult either. I'll insert the "results may vary, see lawyer for details" disclaimer, but a lot of info can be found on Google, including step-by-step instructions and all the necessary forms. (Google: "asset protection")



i think the dealer holds the title though. im fairly sure you can file bankruptcy and hide the vehicle for 30 days and be free. i knew a lady that pulled it off with a jeep.


----------



## Sen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, that may be a problem. I don't know much about filing bankruptcy though. Good luck!


----------



## saje2u (Aug 16, 2011)

Think thats larceny (grand larceny if the blue book is over a grand) but hey maybe I'm wrong.


----------

